
An Introduction to Redex with Abstracting Abstract Machines - ingve
http://dvanhorn.github.io/redex-aam-tutorial/
======
aconz2
AAM was one of those things that made me say, "wow this is really cool" the
first time I saw it. Luckily, I got to see this presented by Van Horn in class
at UMD.

Link to the PDF of the associated paper
[http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/fall2014/cmsc631/papers/vanhorn-...](http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/fall2014/cmsc631/papers/vanhorn-
aam.pdf)

------
solidsnack9000
Succinct, approachable and interesting.

